# BHM and Sex



## aeris (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice 

My boyfriend and I have become sexually active. He is a very big boy, maybe around 400, and I love every inch of him, but he is concerned about his ability to have vaginal sex with me. His chub gets in the way a bit. Not his belly so much as the chub around his naughty bits, which hides a lot of his length unless pushed down.

Are there any positions we could try to get around this? We tried it with me on top but I wasn't able to glide it in from the angle.

Any advice would be very much appreciated! I love this man and very much want him to feel good too. We both enjoy the sex that we do have and understand that penetration is not necessary for a good time, but he really wants to try vaginal if its possible.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## djudex (Nov 1, 2017)

You might want to try you on top but with your legs sticking out towards his head, more like you're sitting on the floor with your legs out in front of you than a squat, its official name is the Joystick Joyride. He can grab your ankles or wherever is easiest on your legs to grip given your respective heights and rock you back and forth, all the benefits of you on top with less leg strain and I've been told that that the naughty bit chub tends to rub quite nicely on the lady bits in this position.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 2, 2017)

It also helps when laying on his back to have him rotate his leg at the hip and bend it up which stretches the fat pad out.


----------



## aeris (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you very much for the replies and suggestions  We sadly did not get much time to try out too many positions before I had to go back home (we currently live in different states), but definately looking forward to more practice next time we're together. Thank you.


----------



## Cors (Nov 6, 2017)

Being on top might not really work if your guy has really big legs and you're not that tall. Have you tried missionary with a pillow or two under your ass to change the angle of penetration? Bonus: He can lift his belly up and put it all over you.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 7, 2017)

My ex was 4'11" and I have 36" thighs and a 74" belly and cowgirl worked perfectly for us. Just regular straddling.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 7, 2017)

I think it depends on the woman and her flexibility. My wife is 53 and Im not sure what my width is, but its enough to where she cant straddle me.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm 5'2 and found I couldn't straddled my SSBHM ex without pain in the hips. 

I mean, I still did it but it was either an ache in my hips on my knees in his sides, so...


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 7, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> I'm 5'2 and found I couldn't straddled my SSBHM ex without pain in the hips.
> 
> I mean, I still did it but it was either an ache in my hips on my knees in his sides, so...



Aches, bruises and, you know, the occasional broken rib are all part of the ssbhm sex experience. It's definitely eaiser for a slim partner with ssbhm. Stuff fits better...


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 7, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> Aches, bruises and, you know, the occasional broken rib are all part of the ssbhm sex experience. It's definitely eaiser for a slim partner with ssbhm. Stuff fits better...



I was actually pretty skinny when I was with him.  Never had any problem actually having sex, it was just working out where to put my knees whilst we were doing it...


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 7, 2017)

Doggie style; woman on knees on edge of bed, man standing up. You're welcome.:kiss2:


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 7, 2017)

Marlayna said:


> Doggie style; woman on knees on edge of bed, man standing up. You're welcome.:kiss2:



Doggie is soooo tiring for a ssbhm. You have to kind of squat if the angle isn't right, you have to lift your belly and lay it on her ass and lower back to keep it out of the way, it's hard to spread your fupa enough to make it work and keeping a condom on gets tricky due to fupa issues. I'm pretty decently um... equipped but my fat makes doggie style really challenging.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 8, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> Doggie is soooo tiring for a ssbhm. You have to kind of squat if the angle isn't right, you have to lift your belly and lay it on her ass and lower back to keep it out of the way, it's hard to spread your fupa enough to make it work and keeping a condom on gets tricky due to fupa issues. I'm pretty decently um... equipped but my fat makes doggie style really challenging.


Yeah, it sounds like a lot of work... but I guess if there's a will, there's a way, so I hope it works out for them.


----------



## Tad (Nov 16, 2017)

I recall one SSBBW on here, who had a BHM husband at the time, mentioning in an old discussion on fat sex "We mostly just do oral now, it's just a lot easier." 

Obviously some people like giving and getting oral a lot more than do others, and some may prefer other non-intercourse forms of stimulation, but broadly speaking: I'm curious if this is something people on here have concluded at all, or if all the effort is entirely worth it to them?


----------



## lille (Nov 16, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> Doggie is soooo tiring for a ssbhm. You have to kind of squat if the angle isn't right, you have to lift your belly and lay it on her ass and lower back to keep it out of the way, it's hard to spread your fupa enough to make it work and keeping a condom on gets tricky due to fupa issues. I'm pretty decently um... equipped but my fat makes doggie style really challenging.




Finding the right object helps a lot, though my guy is a bhm rather than a ssbhm. The edge of the bed does not work at all for us but the ottoman with two pillows under my knees works great.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 19, 2017)

Im all hands on deck for missionary with legs up &#10084;&#65039; Or doggie with the belly on my back &#10084;&#65039; I dont really like cowgirl especially with guys bigger than my usual 350, but the extra weight makes missionary extremely ahmazing.


----------



## squidge (Apr 7, 2018)

woman laid on back, man laid on side horizontal so that you are in a kinda 'T' shape. then once the man is in position the lady can put her feet back down with her knees up over you.

nobody gets tired, so you can last as long as.....well until you need to cum, rather than when either of you get tired


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 7, 2018)

lille said:


> Finding the right object helps a lot



This is why our bed was built to be 4 inches taller than standard.
So much more room for activities.

Furniture risers/elephant feet that add a couple inches to the height of furniture can make a huge difference to comfort... not just for activities.

I've got extended legs on my sofa too... which makes it ~2-3 inches taller than standard. Many people have commented on how comfortable it is.. because the damn thing is high enough that they are in an actual sitting rather than a supported squatting position. It also moves the sofa into a much better height range for activities other than sitting ;p


----------



## Ffancy (May 8, 2018)

Reverse cowgirl works well to maximize penetration when a guy has a lot of pubic fat. The only drawback is, you'll be looking at his feet instead of his sexy belly (ideal position for foot fetishist ladies, I guess?) 

Also, pillows are a must for ssbhm sex. If the angles aren't working, try using a pillow to change the angles. They make a special sex pillow called the Liberator but I've never tried it.


----------

